# Wine 64 bit?



## fredvs (Aug 25, 2015)

Hello.

Are there plans to port Wine 64 bit for FreeBSD too?

Thanks.

PS: Wine 32 bit for FreeBSD is working like a charm.

Fre;D


----------



## abishai (Aug 25, 2015)

Ported several months ago emulators/wine-devel


----------



## fredvs (Aug 26, 2015)

abishai said:


> Ported several months ago emulators/wine-devel


Yep, thanks, I use it.
But this is the 32 bit version of wine.
Are there plan for the 64 bit version ?


----------



## kpa (Aug 26, 2015)

fredvs said:


> Yep, thanks, I use it.
> But this is the 32 bit version of wine.
> Are there plan for the 64 bit version ?



Read the commit log emulators/wine-devel:

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=382718


----------



## vasili111 (Aug 26, 2015)

How good is the current state of emulators/wine-devel in comparison to Linux version? Bugs? Crashes?


----------



## fredvs (Aug 26, 2015)

vasili111 said:


> How good is the current state of emulators/wine-devel in comparison to Linux version? Bugs? Crashes?



After hard-testing Wine-32-bit on FreeBSD-64, I can affirm that FreeBSD-64 is a real multi-arch OS and that all the Windows applications tested are working ok.

And better than Linux does...

Fre;D


----------



## fredvs (Aug 26, 2015)

kpa said:


> Read the commit log emulators/wine-devel:
> 
> http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=382718



Excellent.

Many thanks.


----------

